# Mit BC startet Horde-Gilde WeltenWanderer



## eagle20 (21. Dezember 2006)

Neue realmübergreifende Kraft für die Horde. 

Wir hören nicht auf mit WoW zum Start von Burning Crusade, sondern stellen uns der Herausforderung. 

Erwachsene Hordespieler, die mit BC noch mal etwas reißen wollen, finden weitere Informationen unter: 

http://www.weltenwanderer.de


----------



## eagle20 (11. Januar 2007)

"Wir" haben unser Member-maximum von 45 Mann erreicht und haben ersteinmal einen Aufnahmestop!!!

Alle weiteren infos erfahrt ihr in der nächsten Zeit (16.01) auf unserer Homepage.

http://www.weltenwanderer.de


MFG
WW


----------

